# High protein diet makes dogs more aggressive?



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

This conversation started in the poultry forum, but not wanting to hijack the thread I decided to post here...



Rogo said:


> I found out years ago if I go over 20% protein the dogs fight and have behavior problems.


This comment made me curious. I have occasionally come across information that suggests a high-protein diet can make dogs more aggressive, but always poo-pooh'ed it. It's interesting to hear someone say they've actually noticed a difference in their dog's behavior. Can anyone else corroborate this? I myself have always fed either raw diet, or high-protein, low-carb kibble such as Innova. I've never fed anything under about 22%, but never had any particular aggression problems either.

Anyone else have an aggressive dog that calms down when protein is restricted?


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

I have never had trouble with aggression and I feed raw right now. With past dogs I fed a high protein kibble and had no trouble. Actually, one of my older dogs stays with my grandfather, and he is feeding her grocery store food. (There is nothing I can do about it, that is the way he was taught is best for a dog. I may disagree with him, but I am not going to go behind his back to change the food on what is essentially his dog now.) She has gotten rather "cantankerous" in her old age, and her food is now mostly carbs. I tend to blame her behavior more on her age than her diet though.

Sorry that's not much help, but it does show that a high protein diet does not automatically equal aggression.

Kayleigh


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

I go through phases where I'll raw feed, then go back to kibble, then cook for my dogs. In the 10 years I've been doing this, I don't remember ever noticing a difference in aggression levels. We have a very mellow breed (Italian Greyhounds) and any increase in aggression would be pretty obvious.


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

Before my dogs were killed in 2000. I was feeding 27% protein. They were the nicest dogs to be around NON aggressive and just lovable! Now that the Problem is gone I'll be getting Dogs again. I was about ready to KILL the vermin witch when I found out She killed them. (former neighbor)


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I dont believe diet has anything to do with agression. I've ALWAYS fed all my dogs more than 20% protien, and NONE of them are agressive at all.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Since it was my post, I'm sticking to it! When folks call me about problems with their dogs fighting or behavior problems, the first thing I ask them is how much protein their feeding. Lowering the protein has helped many folks.

Aside from that, I've been told that high protein is hard on the kidneys.
True or not, I don't know. 

We all feed differently. I don't have vet bills and my dogs are long lived, so I'm content with what I do.

_______________________________

However you celebrate the holidays, have a very happy season.


----------



## Corgitails (Jun 2, 2003)

I noticed that a high protein diet (I think it was 32%?) made Indy more bratty BUT it ups his energy level, too- and the problem was that I wasn't compensating for that higher energy level by working him more. He did very well on a 27% protein food. (He's on a lower percentage one now, along with a green bean diet to lose about 3 pounds- his metabolism has definately slowed down this year.)


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Corgitails said:


> I noticed that a high protein diet (I think it was 32%?) made Indy more bratty BUT it ups his energy level, too


Maybe that's the key; the dogs have more energy, possibly higher hormone levels, and are therefore more feisty on a high-protein diet? On the lower level, they may tend to conserve energy, and choose their battles more discriminately.

I suppose the protein level wouldn't make much difference if your dog is not prone to fighting and aggression... which is why most people wouldn't necessarily notice a difference.

Rogo, what breed do you have?


----------



## NightmareRanch (Dec 24, 2006)

FWIW, not large studies though:

Effect of dietary protein content and tryptophan supplementation on dominance aggression, territorial aggression, and hyperactivity in dogs.

DeNapoli JS, Dodman NH, Shuster L, Rand WM, Gross KL.

Department of Clinical Sciences, School of Veterinary Medicine, Tufts University, Grafton, MA 01536, USA.

OBJECTIVE: To evaluate the effect of high- and low-protein diets with or
without tryptophan supplementation on behavior of dogs with dominance
aggression, territorial aggression, and hyperactivity. DESIGN: Prospective
crossover study. ANIMALS: 11 dogs with dominance aggression, 11 dogs with
territorial aggression, and 11 dogs with hyperactivity. PROCEDURE: In each
group, 4 diets were fed for 1 weeks each in random order with a transition
period of not < 3 days between each diet. Two diets had low protein content
(approximately 18%), and 2 diets had high protein content (approximately
30%). Two of the diets (1 low-protein and 1 high-protein) were supplemented
with tryptophan. Owners scored their dog's behavior daily by use of
customized behavioral score sheets. Mean weekly values of 5 behavioral
measures and serum concentrations of serotonin and tryptophan were determined
at the end of each dietary period. RESULTS: For dominance aggression,
behavioral scores were highest in dogs fed unsupplemented high-protein
rations. For territorial aggression, [corrected] tryptophan-supplemented low-
protein diets were associated with significantly lower behavioral scores than
low-protein diets without tryptophan supplements. CONCLUSIONS AND CLINICAL
RELEVANCE: For dogs with dominance aggression, the addition of tryptophan to
high-protein diets or change to a low-protein diet may reduce aggression. For
dogs with territorial aggression, tryptophan supplementation of a low-protein
diet may be helpful in reducing aggression.

Publication Types: 
Clinical Trial 
Randomized Controlled Trial 

PMID: 10953712 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE] 




Department of Surgery, School of Veterinary Medicine, Tufts University, North
Grafton, MA 01536, USA.

OBJECTIVE--To determine the effect that feeding diets containing a low (17%),
medium (25%), or high (32%) protein content would have on behavior in dogs.
DESIGN--Prospective, controlled study. ANIMALS--12 dogs with dominance
aggression, 12 dogs with hyperactivity, 12 dogs with territorial aggression,
and 14 control dogs without behavioral problems. PROCEDURE--Dogs were fed
each of the diets for a 2-week period, and owners were instructed to score
their dogs' behavior on a daily basis. RESULTS--Behavior of the dogs with
dominance aggression, dogs with hyperactivity, and control dogs was unchanged
by the dietary manipulations. Territorial aggression was significantly
reduced when dogs were fed the low- or medium-protein diet, compared with
territorial aggression when fed the high-protein diet. Post hoc analysis
indicated that this effect was attributable to a marked reduction in
aggression in a subset of the group (n = 7) in which territorial aggression
was a result of fear. CLINICAL IMPLICATIONS--Results of this study suggest
that a reduction in dietary protein content is not generally useful in the
treatment of behavior problems in dogs, but may be appropriate in dogs with
territorial aggression that is a result of fear.

MeSH Terms: 
Aggression/physiology* 
Animals 
Behavior, Animal/physiology* 
Dietary Proteins/administration & dosage 
Dietary Proteins/pharmacology 
Dietary Proteins/therapeutic use* 
Dog Diseases/diet therapy* 
Dogs/psychology* 
Dominance-Subordination 
Fear 
Hyperkinesis/diet therapy* 
Territoriality 

Substances: 
Dietary Proteins

PMID: 8575968 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

A high protein diet affected the kidneys of a Setter I had many years ago. If you recall the pet food recalls-- the melamine was used to artificially raise the protein readings of the wheat gluten--hence the kidney failure as a symptom.

A dog problem solver friend of mine insists high levels of " whole dried egg"
are behind many behaviour issues of the dogs of the people she helps. She has them change diets to something with less 'whole dried egg' and the dog calms down. I never noticed, personally. Just that Higher protein levels upped energy levels. I avoiuded high protein levels on my Basenji-- as FANCONI is a common renal disorder in the breed, and I wanted to make sure I didn't trigger anything.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

NightmareRanch said:


> Results of this study suggest
> that a reduction in dietary protein content is not generally useful in the
> treatment of behavior problems in dogs, but may be appropriate in dogs with
> territorial aggression that is a result of fear.


Fascinating. Thank you NightmareRanch for posting these studies!

As far as tryptophan supplements, I wonder how a turkey-based diet would work?


----------



## NightmareRanch (Dec 24, 2006)

Wolf Flower said:


> As far as tryptophan supplements, I wonder how a turkey-based diet would work?


It wouldn't. There isn't enough tryptophan in turkey to affect the brain, and tryptophan works best on an empty stomach, specifically if it's not ingested with protein. The turkey/sleepy thing is a myth.

I've spoken with people who've switched foods and had dogs of specific breeds become more dominant, while other breeds in the household were not affected. It's likely a fairly individual thing. Kibbles also contain tons of ingredients and behavior changes could be due to a preservative or other additive. There was a recent study in the UK on children that were more hyperactive when they were given certain preservatives.

Jess


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

like people each dog is an individual & while Rogo may have dogs that react poorly to a high protein kibble not all will (or even most). i wonder also if anyone looked into the type of protein, since most kibbles boost protein w/ soybeans as it's cheaper than meat products.
all i know is that when i feed straight roadkill the dogs are more energetic but definitely not more aggressive and that diet is considerably higher in protein than any kibble on the market.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== Like people each dog is an individual & while Rogo may have dogs that react poorly to a high protein kibble not all will (or even most). ===


It wasn't just MY dogs. I've talked to scores of folks who had the same results I did when they lowered the protein. It's been too long; don't remember the breeds/mixes of the folks I talked to.

I had a variety of dogs at the time. Mixes, ankle biters, large dogs. 

All I know is that I haven't had any problems with any dogs since I've stayed at no higher than 20% protein. If it ain't broke....!!

Everything about my dog is great, and I'm in love with the dog food I use due to what it's done for my poultry!

_______________________________

However you celebrate the holidays, have a very happy season.


----------



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

I've heard this many times but I've never really found it to be true. What I have found is the difference between grain & corn (especially corn) and not. Not saying a raw diet, just no grain. The difference is amazing really. High protein seems to increase energy levels and if an animal doesn't have an outlet for it they can become rather bratty. Too much protein over an extended period of time can injure kidney health in some dogs....especially if they've been on a corn based diet for any length of time.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I dont believe diet has anything to do with agression. I've ALWAYS fed all my dogs more than 20% protien, and NONE of them are agressive at all.


I also don't believe that higher protein causes increased aggression in dogs. Often it's more the case that aggression is more hereditary or the consequences of the environment tha the dog is living with. Decreasing the protein won't likely inhibit aggression of itself. :shrug:


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== What I have found is the difference between grain & corn (especially corn) and not. Not saying a raw diet, just no grain. The difference is amazing really. ===


Back when, I fed Purina and for quite a while. I stayed with Purina but changed to one of their lower protein feeds and that solved the behavior problems. So it wasn't the grain/corn, it was the protein.

I quit feeding Purina when I learned they were adding more and more soy.

The non-soy feed I chose has no grain except ground rice. I didn't know if I was doing the right thing, but because the feed had no BHA, no BHT, no ethoxyquin, has never had any recalls, and uses no products from overseas, I decided to try it.

The dogs do just as great but what really made me happy was I decided it was a healthier diet for the poultry than the poultry feed or grains. They're doing fabulous. Still great egg production; still great fertility. 2 1/2 week old babies that a hen hatched already have their backs and wings covered with feathers. The cold weather may have helped! But the birds look better and did something they never did on poultry feed - the adults grew a heavier coat of feathers for the winter. (No coop here.)

As always, DE is still fed daily.

Whatever, I'm content with what I'm doing.

_______________________________

However you celebrate the holidays, have a very happy season.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Rogo
if it works for you it ain't broke, so don't fix it
BUT i doubt any of us here can really say we KNOW exactly why it worked & what the problem was w/ the diet because there is so much crap in animal feeds we aren't aware of.
dogs are true carnivores, that means they are genetically engineered to acheive best performance on a diet that is significantly higher in protein than 20%. so LOGICALLY the underlying dietary problem was probably something entirely unknown (medical, chemical imbalance) that was fixed by the diet change. think of it like peanut allergies, because sunflower seed & peanuts are handled at the same facility, a person w/ a peanut allergy has a reaction to sunflower seed. they assume they are also allergic to & stop eating the sunflower seed. problem solved but they don't truly know what they think they know. i personally would bet the diet related aggression had another cause than just the % protein, but i'm not willing to spend the $ to prove the dogs are not allergic to sunflower seed, so to speak.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

I have never had or known of any dogs who had allergies. Then I started on these forums. Jeeze, so many kinds of problems that I've never heard of.

Even when I fed the inexpensive grocery store Purina, I never had any problems/vet bills and the dogs were long lived.

I have no intention of changing how I feed now and hope the manufacturer stays in business forever -- or as long as I'm around! -G-

_______________________________

However you celebrate the holidays, have a very happy season.


----------

